# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل علي بن ابي طالب شاعر ؟

## تلميذ الدنيا

رضي الله عن ابا الحسن كثيرا مانرى في المكتبات ديوان علي ولكن هل ثبت ذالك ام ديوانه مثله مثل نهج البلاغه فيه ايادي رافضية تخط مايعجبها 
وشكراً

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

السلام عليكم

----------


## خنساء

السلام عليكم ,لم أقرأ لعلي-كرم الله وجهه-سوى الحكم التي نظمها شعرا.

----------


## احمد الحمزاوي

بعض محققي ديوانه ليسوا -رافضة - 
لكني شخصياً لا أرى الشعر المنسوب له يرقى لبلاغة خطبه وحكمه ومواعظه ...في نهج البلاغة 
وأكثره مقطوعات تتكرر في ديوان الشافعي

----------


## عبدقادر

كثير من الأبيات التى تنسب للإمام على لاتثبت عنه حتى قال المازرى رحمه الله لم يثبت عن على إلا بيتان وذكرهما  تلكم قريش تمانى لتقتلنى *فلاوربك مابروا وماظفروا...نقل ذالك صاحب القاموس وقدذكر ابن كثير له بعض الأبيات وقال فى بعضها ركاكة والله أعلم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الزركلي ايضاً من الذين نفوا نسبة ديوان الخليفة الراشد علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه
والروافض نسبوا لعلي بن ابي طالب الطوام فكيف بالشعر المكذوب

----------

